# Boss vs Western vs Fisher



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Gang, time to retire my trusty Blizzard/F250. I have a 2016 Ram 2500 and need to get a plow on it. Due to dealer access, I am limiting my choices to the Boss, Western, and Fisher. Will be a V 8'2"-8'6". Stainless would be nice. I only have 2-3 lots to plow.

I know they all make good plows. I am wondering about the unique characteristics of each:

Ease of mounting and removal
Controller function
Back drag ability
Clean installation-nothing hanging too low or cutting up the truck to get it to fit.
Lights.
Added length to the truck. Probably not much difference here but a couple inches shorter would be very helpful to me.
Anything else you like or don't like about your plow.
Thanks!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Boss DXT, dual trip is nice, hooking up / taking off is fast / easy and controller is easy to run. Wire harness, relay pack, tec.... and all hardware are very good quality. Boss also makes a great set of wings, easy on/off and built very well. Great customer support from the factory, on-line and by phone.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a 9.6 xv2 on a 2015 ram mount tucks up pretty good not to much cutting of plastic


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I would say the western or fisher would be a little cleaner installation. Once you pull the removable brackets off you will barely even be able to tell its there where as the boss mount seems to hang lower all seasons.


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

lawnboy2121;2082754 said:


> I have a 9.6 xv2 on a 2015 ram mount tucks up pretty good not to much cutting of plastic


How is the ease of mounting and removing the plow? I want something I don't have to fight with when it is -10 degrees and blowing snow.


----------



## TIMSF250 (Sep 12, 2015)

Did you look at the Western Wideout? Looks like an efficient setup. I am also looking at buying a new plow and it is a tough decision, especially for what they cost these days. Don't want to make a mistake.
Good luck with your decision


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

Just put a Western MVP3 8.6 Stainless on new plow truck we just put on the road, first Ultra mount 2 for us, and its literally a 20 second on and off for the plow. Its INCREDIBLY easy! i dont know how i ever lived without one of these mounts  haha its literally pulling out the spring loaded lock pin on each side and pushing down the shoe, and then two quick connections and your plowing (or free of the plow). i even had my wife try it and she knows nothing about them and she could do it with no problems in under a minute. SO at least i know if the temperatures drop and im comfortable i can send her out to hook up my plow  hehe


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

by the way MT, its mounted on a '15 Dodge 3500. Couldnt be happier with it so far


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

get a western v they have wings for it and the ultramount 2


----------



## TIMSF250 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sounds nice!! I got a price of $6500 installed for that exact setup, does that sound about right?

Do you have any pics to post??


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

i did a bit better then that because of a deal the dealer has with the local western dealer, i bought the plow and spreader with the truck and saved a good amount. i think my quote before i went that route was $6300. but i also had curb guards and the rubber snow deflector put on. $6500 for an 8'6 Stainless MVP3 seems a bit high to me


----------



## TIMSF250 (Sep 12, 2015)

I dug out my quote 8'6" SS MVP3 and Western 1000 spreader installed $8225.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I had a Western ultramount on my previous truck and now I have a Fisher minute mount that came with my "new to me" truck. While the Fisher is a nice plow, I much prefer the Western ultramount.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Does anyone really wait till its 3 in the morning, winds blowing, blizzard conditions to actually hook up their plows ?? Mine is hooked up, plugged in, and full of food stuffs way ahead of any storm

Great... Westerns mount system is fast and easy.Thumbs Up 

Now, how well does it scrape ? Reliability ??? Ease of diagnosis and repair if something should go wrong ????

Personally, I'm more interested in those things, vs if it took 3 minutes or 3 seconds to install 2 days ago while I was prepping for an incoming storm front.

I too am very interested in comparisons between the brands, and I'd like to hear more about how they function during plowing, which to me, would be a major factor for purchasing the plow..

Subscribed


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;2083965 said:


> Does anyone really wait till its 3 in the morning, winds blowing, blizzard conditions to actually hook up their plows ?? Mine is hooked up, plugged in, and full of food stuffs way ahead of any storm
> 
> Great... Westerns mount system is fast and easy.Thumbs Up
> 
> ...


I'll tell you how my Fisher plow works AS SOON AS IT SNOWS:laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;2083965 said:


> Does anyone really wait till its 3 in the morning, winds blowing, blizzard conditions to actually hook up their plows ?? Mine is hooked up, plugged in, and full of food stuffs way ahead of any storm
> 
> Great... Westerns mount system is fast and easy.Thumbs Up
> 
> ...


When you buy a Boss all you're questions will be answered and worries be gone.......


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

all ferris;2083979 said:


> I'll tell you how my Fisher plow works AS SOON AS IT SNOWS:laughing:


Amen, brother.... Same here.



BUFF;2083982 said:


> When you buy a Boss all you're questions will be answered and worries be gone.......


I've seen your plow in photos, and it seems to work well.

Maybe I should spend some time on Youtube and see for myself, eh?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;2083990 said:


> Amen, brother.... Same here.
> 
> I've seen your plow in photos, and it seems to work well.
> 
> Maybe I should spend some time on Youtube and see for myself, eh?


Piss on YouTube ...... Fly oot and try it on for size......


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;2083999 said:


> Piss on YouTube ...... Fly oot and try it on for size......


got a booster seat for ****** ? You probably have the seat all the way back through the rear cab wall....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am partial to Fisher. Have no issues with hook up, breakdowns and really like the control. Now I do realize western mounts will be less noticeable when the receivers are removed. Boss does build a nice plow but a few things I do not like about the one we have. PITA to work on, lift ram needs removed to get cover off to get to pump. The lights suck compared to the Intensifire lights. Slower than my Fisher, now my Fisher is much newer. 

To be fair the only downfall I have noticed with my XV is sometimes crap can get caught in the trip edge. If not cleared it can cause uneven wear to the edges. But if you avoid plowing grass islands this should not be an issue. 


So in all honesty go with what ever color you want, they all have pros and cons. Thumbs Up


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Any of the three will do the job nicely. Fisher gets my vote only because I have used them for 20 years. Western makes a nice unit too but I prefer the trip edge over a full trip. As far as Boss, I've only ever used a straight blade so my experience with them is pretty limited but from what I've heard from guys I know it's a quality setup


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Boss is copy of what fisher and western have been doing for long time


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

kimber750;2084058 said:


> I am partial to Fisher. Have no issues with hook up, breakdowns and really like the control. Now I do realize western mounts will be less noticeable when the receivers are removed. Boss does build a nice plow but a few things I do not like about the one we have. PITA to work on, lift ram needs removed to get cover off to get to pump. The lights suck compared to the Intensifire lights. Slower than my Fisher, now my Fisher is much newer.
> 
> To be fair the only downfall I have noticed with my XV is sometimes crap can get caught in the trip edge. If not cleared it can cause uneven wear to the edges. But if you avoid plowing grass islands this should not be an issue.


That's good to know about debris that can get caught between the trip edge and the blade.Thumbs Up Being a new Fisher owner, I'll have to keep a look out for that.

On a side note, I may have a bad taste in my mouth about hooking up my Fisher plow. I came across a thread on here that explained the reason for the spring on the chain lift. Mine is apparently adjusted wrong. Since I bought the plow and truck used, I did not know that the spring is supposed to pull the lift ram down to aid in plow removal/install. No wonder why I had such a hard time mounting/dismounting my plow:laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;2084012 said:


> got a booster seat for ****** ? You probably have the seat all the way back through the rear cab wall....


Yeah the seat is as far as it'll go back........ you can sit on a ammo canThumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MT250;2082702 said:


> Hi Gang, time to retire my trusty Blizzard/F250. I have a 2016 Ram 2500 and need to get a plow on it. Due to dealer access, I am limiting my choices to the Boss, Western, and Fisher. Will be a V 8'2"-8'6". Stainless would be nice. I only have 2-3 lots to plow.
> 
> I know they all make good plows. I am wondering about the unique characteristics of each:
> 
> ...


Fisher and Western are both products of Douglas Dynamics LLC. - So those two are pretty similar, the both have their little differences, but pretty simillar overall.

Ease of mounting - The Western Ultramount is about the fastest that I have ever been around -

Controller - They are all pretty much the same controller across the board.

Backdrag - That all depends on the model, size, and weight of plow. By buddy runs Boss stuff and his plows always seemed to cut better on a backdrag then my westerns did, but we never backdraged much except the couple of feet right against the wall of loading docks, then spun and pushed out.

Clean Install - Western has this hands down - as said before, once you pull the buckets off the truck, the mount is virtually non existent.

Lights - I am partial to the Western Nitehawks - They are impressive - Never drove a truck with Boss Smartlights, but headlights on plows have come so far threw the years, seems all of them are using good quality lights now.

Length - I have no idea between the manufacturers, but between my MVP3 and one of my straight blades, the straight blade is like 16" shorter. But if you are going V only, that does not help. Not sure if someone else can chime in on this, but the furthest point on my MVP3 is 63" back to the furthest back connection point on the receiver that plugs into the truck side bucket. I am willing to bet that the Boss V is quite a bit shorter.

I am obviously a Western guy so I am sure that I am bias towards them. I have ran all the major brands threw the years and settled on the Westerns... but in my area, Western is very well supported with multiple dealers in my area that stock most every part that you need.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;2084332 said:


> Yeah the seat is as far as it'll go back........ you can sit on a ammo canThumbs Up


Why does that sound like some sort of trap ? Planning on blowing up ****** and collecting the insurance ?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Busted the center pivot pin on the Xtreme V- first gen today. (First storm of the 3rd season) 
And when that bottom chunk fell out, the wings separated....and that somehow busted a ram @ the wing end pin point. New center pin was 32 bucks, new ram is $395! So the busted ram is being welded tomorrow AM. 
That said, the Xtreme V-2 has a much stronger center pivot pin. And, for 32 bucks, no real reason not to just replace the first gen pin each spring.
Overall, I am quite satisfied with these plows. Putting them on the truck takes finesse and technique unless you drop them on a hard, flat, level surface. And even then, you need to have a third eye out front of the truck to drive right on straight and true. They could do a much better job of designing a simple and fast mounting system IMO.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Buswell Forest;2084687 said:


> Busted the center pivot pin on the Xtreme V- first gen today. (First storm of the 3rd season)
> And when that bottom chunk fell out, the wings separated....and that somehow busted a ram @ the wing end pin point. New center pin was 32 bucks, new ram is $395! So the busted ram is being welded tomorrow AM.
> That said, the Xtreme V-2 has a much stronger center pivot pin. And, for 32 bucks, no real reason not to just replace the first gen pin each spring.
> Overall, I am quite satisfied with these plows. Putting them on the truck takes finesse and technique unless you drop them on a hard, flat, level surface. And even then, you need to have a third eye out front of the truck to drive right on straight and true. They could do a much better job of designing a simple and fast mounting system IMO.


Pull mine out every season to grease and inspect for wear. Still using the original 5 years later.


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

BUFF;2083982 said:


> When you buy a Boss all you're questions will be answered and worries be gone.......


Absolutely, Your statement is so true.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nero;2084793 said:


> Absolutely, Your statement is so true.


Hey look who's out of hibernation.....:waving::waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45;2084218 said:


> Boss is copy of what fisher and western have been doing for long time


What are you smoking?

This is Kool-Aid guzzling at its finest.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What will boss copy next?
Their chain lift?

They are all ready red like western.
A straight and a veeee, like western and fisher.
Hydraulic syestem used to move the plow just like western and fisher.

Full trip, trip edge, both on the same plow.

Copy cats.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Boss is going to copy the expandable wing plow that western invented.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dean Fisher invented snow so he could sell plows.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We need more snow so we can quit making fun of people, its just as much fun and pays better.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Inventors:	Schmidt, Jr.; Alfred (St. Blasien, DT)

http://www.patents.com/us-3807064.html

Scroll down for the patent on a expandable plow.

If Boss does copy them... At least they will get it right....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I heard Dean even invented Kool-aid.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Unsubscribe.....


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Boss DXT! we've had all western except one like 10 years ago which was a boss straight blade. that plow would still work if we had a truck for it. Last year we bought a 9.2 DXT and it has been absolutely amazing. I increased productivity by quite a bit. Our dealer is great too. We just had another one installed yesterday. The boss hook up is so easy compared to our westerns. i line up the hooks and flip 2 paddles, flip the button to on and its on. I have 2 westerns left and every time i go to put them on i dread it. Cannot wait until our transition to boss is complete.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

snowplower1;2085043 said:


> Boss DXT! we've had all western except one like 10 years ago which was a boss straight blade. that plow would still work if we had a truck for it. Last year we bought a 9.2 DXT and it has been absolutely amazing. I increased productivity by quite a bit. Our dealer is great too. We just had another one installed yesterday. The boss hook up is so easy compared to our westerns. i line up the hooks and flip 2 paddles, flip the button to on and its on. I have 2 westerns left and every time i go to put them on i dread it. Cannot wait until our transition to boss is complete.


What are your Westerns? Conventionals or Unimounts?:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowplower1;2085043 said:


> Boss DXT! we've had all western except one like 10 years ago which was a boss straight blade. that plow would still work if we had a truck for it. Last year we bought a 9.2 DXT and it has been absolutely amazing. I increased productivity by quite a bit. Our dealer is great too. We just had another one installed yesterday. The boss hook up is so easy compared to our westerns. i line up the hooks and flip 2 paddles, flip the button to on and its on. I have 2 westerns left and every time i go to put them on i dread it. Cannot wait until our transition to boss is complete.


You never experienced a not so rapid tach 2.

All that was needed to mount one of them was a floor jack, an hour of your life, and a 12 pack to relieve the stress.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2085053 said:


> You never experienced a not so rapid tach 2.
> 
> All that was needed to mount one of them was a floor jack, an hour of your life, and a 12 pack to relieve the stress.


:laughing::laughing:
Sounds like unimounts. I thought conventional were easier to hook up then those damn things. And those stupid kickstands never seemed to work right


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

snowplower1;2085043 said:


> Boss DXT! we've had all western except one like 10 years ago which was a boss straight blade. that plow would still work if we had a truck for it. Last year we bought a 9.2 DXT and it has been absolutely amazing. I increased productivity by quite a bit. Our dealer is great too. We just had another one installed yesterday. The boss hook up is so easy compared to our westerns. i line up the hooks and flip 2 paddles, flip the button to on and its on. I have 2 westerns left and every time i go to put them on i dread it. Cannot wait until our transition to boss is complete.


No wiring hunh? Are the new Boss Plows Wifi or Bluetooth equipped?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2085053 said:


> You never experienced a not so rapid tach 2.
> 
> All that was needed to mount one of them was a floor jack, an hour of your life, and a 12 pack to relieve the stress.


Once those Boss truck side mounts start to wear a little from the plow pushing on them they can be a btch to hook up...:realmad:


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;2085081 said:


> Once those Boss truck side mounts start to wear a little from the plow pushing on them they can be a btch to hook up...:realmad:


Never happened with our first boss


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Philbilly2;2085059 said:


> No wiring hunh? Are the new Boss Plows Wifi or Bluetooth equipped?


Sure forgot you gotta connect 2 plugs...


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2085053 said:


> You never experienced a not so rapid tach 2.
> 
> All that was needed to mount one of them was a floor jack, an hour of your life, and a 12 pack to relieve the stress.


You're right! I'm spoiled when it comes to the new generation of Plows. I never had to experience the terrible setups you guys or my dad had to go through the last 30 years. I have the easiest setups


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

BUFF;2084934 said:


> Hey look who's out of hibernation.....:waving::waving:


Hey Buff! Just came back from Lawnsite, back to Plowsite for the season. Great to hear from you guys.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

snowplower1;2085116 said:


> You're right! I'm spoiled when it comes to the new generation of Plows. I never had to experience the terrible setups you guys or my dad had to go through the last 30 years. I have the easiest setups


Good news is by the time you have the time in, you will be able to tell all the kids that you can't believe how stupid the RT3 hook up was you actually had to get out of the truck and connect two plugs and flip a switch.

Plows will be bluetooth connected for lights, blade movement, connection. Your truck will have an app that you press a button and the truck pulls up to the plow and connects by itself. For christ sakes Fords can back up a trailer up now..

Sad part is I wish I was making a joke here, but I bet by the time you are in your 30's or 40's all that stuff will be a real thing. Just wait for it.


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

Nero;2085122 said:


> Hey Buff! Just came back from Lawnsite, back to Plowsite for the season. Great to hear from you guys.


I started plowing around 1979.
Man you guys are right, things sure have changed. You either had to drive around with all that iron in the front of your grill,or go through the hassle of taking the thing on and off every season. my back still hurts just thinking about it.or maybe it's just old age of 56. wait a minute, I refuse to submit to that excuse lol.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nero;2085130 said:


> I started plowing around 1979.
> Man you guys are right, things sure have changed. You either had to drive around with all that iron in the front of your grill,or go through the hassle of taking the thing on and off every season. my back still hurts just thinking about it.or maybe it's just old age of 56. wait a minute, I refuse to submit to that excuse lol.


Remember how extensive the truck side brackets were... now they mount in minutes with just a couple of bolts... HA the days of pulling off the front bumper and mounting it to your truck side mount... don't miss that sh*t


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2;2085124 said:


> Good news is by the time you have the time in, you will be able to tell all the kids that you can't believe how stupid the RT3 hook up was you actually had to get out of the truck and connect two plugs and flip a switch.
> 
> Plows will be bluetooth connected for lights, blade movement, connection. Your truck will have an app that you press a button and the truck pulls up to the plow and connects by itself. For christ sakes Fords can back up a trailer up now..
> 
> Sad part is I wish I was making a joke here, but I bet by the time you are in your 30's or 40's all that stuff will be a real thing. Just wait for it.


Plows bcome oblseleate in the year 2000 as everyone will have flying cars.
I read aboot it in poplar mechanics. 
And hover boards in 2015.


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

Philbilly2;2085133 said:


> Remember how extensive the truck side brackets were... now they mount in minutes with just a couple of bolts... HA the days of pulling off the front bumper and mounting it to your truck side mount... don't miss that sh*t


Lol..Yes, and the front bumper!!I almost forgot.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How you could mount a 74' Meyer faster than any plow out there to day.

But sno, you just have to plug it in and flip a switch and it jumps right on to your truck, every time.
Sure after it took 2-3 times in and out of the cab to just line it up.....


I still will put with that just to not have a chain lift, 2 pins& 2 quick cuples


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2085148 said:


> How you could mount a 74' Meyer faster than any plow out there to day.
> 
> But sno, you just have to plug it in and flip a switch and it jumps right on to your truck, every time.
> Sure after it took 2-3 times in and out of the cab to just line it up.....


2 or 3 times? that depends on how many beers I had. for me I think it was 4 or maybe 5 times. but then who's counting.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Lol ,
I can drive right into the Hiniker , on the old makers, Ya just needed to get close enough to conect to the chain and get it just off of the ground then swing it into place, but the boss...
It kind of wants to give Ya, me the stink eye.
But then again mine is a well worn 95 RTII, but it's still going.....

I don't think another brand would have held up to my
Curb Hopping antics......:laughing:
I've had, have Meyers , western , snow~way, Hiniker and boss.


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2085150 said:


> Lol ,
> I can drive right into the Hiniker , on the old makers, Ya just needed to get close enough to conect to the chain and get it just off of the ground then swing it into place, but the boss...
> It kind of wants to give Ya, me the stink eye.
> But then again mine is a well worn 95 RTII, but it's still going.....
> ...


I've got to the point where my Boss plows are the easiest. one try & I'm in.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

The XV-2 lights are so bright you can weld steel with them. Forgot to mention that.
Cars flash their high beams at me all the time when they are only on low.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Buswell Forest;2085265 said:


> The XV-2 lights are so bright you can weld steel with them. Forgot to mention that.
> Cars flash their high beams at me all the time when they are only on low.


You can align them so that doesn't happen, you know


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2085053 said:


> You never experienced a not so rapid tach 2.
> 
> All that was needed to mount one of them was a floor jack, an hour of your life, and a 12 pack to relieve the stress.


Still love my first generation Fisher minute mount. I've never even experienced an mm2 or 3 with their updated hook ups. Don't miss my old unimount @ all.


----------



## Hammer Time (Dec 30, 2015)

I suggest getting a Wide out or a Boss Power V DXT and NOT a western MVP heres why...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Those handheld controllers are the stupidest thing anyone could have come up with. Had 1 Fishstick that I ran 1 night and I hated it. The best part was it shut off after a couple minutes of not using it. So you drive to the next account and it had to be turned back on. Never did get used to it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hammer Time;2085281 said:


> I suggest getting a Wide out or a Boss Power V DXT and NOT a western MVP heres why...


That guy is a F**in idiot. If T frame is not set right it WILL destroy the cutting edge. There is one button for scoop, no need to use individual wing buttons.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2085288 said:


> Those handheld controllers are the stupidest thing anyone could have come up with. Had 1 Fishstick that I ran 1 night and I hated it. The best part was it shut off after a couple minutes of not using it. So you drive to the next account and it had to be turned back on. Never did get used to it.


How far are you driving between accounts??? Mine hardly ever shuts off while I'm out plowing


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

peteo1;2085373 said:


> How far are you driving between accounts??? Mine hardly ever shuts off while I'm out plowing


Depends, that route had everything pretty close.

But why does it shut off? If I want it off, I'll shut it off. It's stupid.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

kimber750;2085298 said:


> That guy is a F**in idiot. If T frame is not set right it WILL destroy the cutting edge. There is one button for scoop, no need to use individual wing buttons.


Well, he did go to Dirt Monkey University.... What what else would you expect:waving:


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm removing myself from this topic these topics get beat to hell


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45;2085402 said:


> I'm removing myself from this topic these topics get beat to hell


In other words...............I can't back up what I said, so instead of admitting I was wrong, I'm bailing out. Thumbs Up


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2085288 said:


> Those handheld controllers are the stupidest thing anyone could have come up with. Had 1 Fishstick that I ran 1 night and I hated it. The best part was it shut off after a couple minutes of not using it. So you drive to the next account and it had to be turned back on. Never did get used to it.


I like my handheld (western), I can steer, shift, move the blade and flip people off all at the same time. I never did get used to the boss and hand held, that blade jumped all over the place.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Hammer Time;2085281 said:


> I suggest getting a Wide out or a Boss Power V DXT and NOT a western MVP heres why...


That guys an idiot, why would you do a side by side comparison on to identical blades, trucks and plowing conditions. Because you know its rigged or mounted incorrectly from the installer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hammer Time;2085281 said:


> I suggest getting a Wide out or a Boss Power V DXT and NOT a western MVP heres why...





kimber750;2085298 said:


> That guy is a F**in idiot. If T frame is not set right it WILL destroy the cutting edge. There is one button for scoop, no need to use individual wing buttons.


2nd that. Don't judge on one guys write up. Anyone can do a write up saying it is good or bad. The reason that the Western rep told him to go to his installer is due to the fact that the plow was not set properly to start with. I bet if a dealer sets up 2 Boss DXT's differently, the cutting edges will wear differently also.

As for the controller, those wing buttons are more of an extra button. It has it's uses, but they are all that often. He was saying that when he needs to scoop and the wing goes back and he looses the load... well, there is a button for scoop that sends both wings all the way to the front... every time...

You need to judge a plow purchase on the type of plowing that you do. No one plow is perfect in every aspect for every persons type of plowing.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PLOWMAN45;2085402 said:


> I'm removing myself from this topic these topics get beat to hell





Mark Oomkes;2085424 said:


> In other words...............I can't back up what I said, so instead of admitting I was wrong, I'm bailing out. Thumbs Up


I thought that beating topics to hell was what we did best on this site.

By the way... do boss plows have down pressure??? :laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2;2085490 said:


> I thought that beating topics to hell was what we did best on this site.
> 
> By the way... do boss plows have down pressure??? :laughing:


Boss plows do have down pressure, they use it to push the head gear up into place. They just done have wired to the controller yet. This is the same technique the new snow ex is using.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2;2085490 said:


> I thought that beating topics to hell was what we did best on this site.
> 
> By the way... do boss plows have down pressure??? :laughing:


All plows have down pressure...................it's called gravity.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2085503 said:


> All plows have down pressure...................it's called gravity.


Down pressure is starting to affect my wife..... Been thinking aboot trading her oof for a couple 20yr olds.......Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF;2085537 said:


> Down pressure is starting to affect my wife..... Been thinking aboot trading her oof for a couple 20yr olds.......Thumbs Up


Who are you kidding... you couldn't handle 1 - 20 year old!!! :laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2;2085538 said:


> Who are you kidding... you couldn't handle 1 - 20 year old!!! :laughing:


My wife said the same thing when I told this on her 40th bday........


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

So in all honesty go with what ever color you want, they all have pros and cons. Thumbs Up[/QUOTE]

-Probably true, and I went with BOSS years ago, because the guy that sold me one, sold Boss, Western, and I think there was a yellow one he carried too -- he said he saw BOSS in there the least amount for break-downs. (Simply his words)

All I can say is that from experience, on my personal truck, and you guys have seen my plowing City streets here in NYC on YouTube, we grind em out...and they seem to do the job. Also, I'm a big customer service guy - and they rate top notch for me.

I run about 54 plows during a storm, and with the above said, I average only about 3-5 breakdowns...and that accounts for trucks as well.

So as Dogplow said - its more the other things than just the hook up.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I had a bad day with the fisher mm2 plow mounting. Went ballistic on a tech support guy, told him to make sure the designers know how much I hate it.


----------

